# Finally got a Rene



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

Got rid of the Brute, and picked this up yesterday. Have only got to ride it around the yard.
No complaints with the Brute, just couldn't make it handle at higher speeds in the woods.
Oh, i am pretty stoked...this thing is nice:bigeyes:


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice ride.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Jealous. So nice






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats! They are one of the best for H-A trails. (H-A=Haul'n-A**):rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice....looks just like mine when I brought home about 2 months ago lol, it's a little different now . You'll LOVE it! I got a snorkel kit sittin in the barn for it I'll turn loose of very cheap....will need some TLC to get it perfect, but I'd sell or trade it for just about anything. Its the Mud Industries Mudder kit.....I wasn't happy with it for what I paid for it and spent 2x more and bought the Performance ATV kit, which is the best kit I think I've ever seen.
I don't know near as much about these as I do my brutes, ....YET..... but I've had the plastics off several times and have been all over the machine, if theres anything you think I could help you with gimme a shout. And if your interested in that kit shoot me a PM with a phone number.....I'll txt some pics.
*Here's what it looked like, the PATV is pictured in my sig.


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Very nice....looks just like mine when I brought home about 2 months ago lol, it's a little different now . You'll LOVE it! I got a snorkel kit sittin in the barn for it I'll turn loose of very cheap....will need some TLC to get it perfect, but I'd sell or trade it for just about anything. Its the Mud Industries Mudder kit.....I wasn't happy with it for what I paid for it and spent 2x more and bought the Performance ATV kit, which is the best kit I think I've ever seen.
> I don't know near as much about these as I do my brutes, ....YET..... but I've had the plastics off several times and have been all over the machine, if theres anything you think I could help you with gimme a shout. And if your interested in that kit shoot me a PM with a phone number.....I'll txt some pics.
> *Here's what it looked like, the PATV is pictured in my sig.


 I'll only be racing, and occasional weekend rides with the quad. No need for the snork, but thanks.
Might need tech advise though. I plan to add the frame stabilizer in the next couple weeks. Does seem to have a small stutter just off idle, but it only has 18 minutes on it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! congrats!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

Congrats, the Renny's are nasty! You'll love it. :rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

BF2012 said:


> I'll only be racing, and occasional weekend rides with the quad. No need for the snork, but thanks.
> Might need tech advise though. I plan to add the frame stabilizer in the next couple weeks. Does seem to have a small stutter just off idle, but it only has 18 minutes on it.


No prob, figured it couldn't hurt to offer. I'm assuming the stabilizer your referring to is the backbone right? I wanted to get one for mine, but it'll require grinding out a few little gussets and I dont think that would be good for my warranty lol. Feel free to hit me up with a PM anytime, if I can't help I know somebody that can. Mine now has a small stutter like you described since I did the full 2" intake snork, time for a PC-V. Oh and I'm currently in the ball park of 35 hrs....dunno exact bc I rode it for a little while on monday.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## youngDUMP (Apr 25, 2012)

Sweet! Congrats, very nice. The ride says it all


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

youngDUMP said:


> Sweet! Congrats, very nice. The ride says it all


Thanks... just hope i get to ride it Thursday or Friday.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Sweet deal man, that thing'll make yer butt pucker!!


----------

